# PCB Toggle Switches



## mistersparkle (Feb 17, 2021)

Do PedalPCB's boards accommodate toggle switches with either solder lugs or PC pins or will they only fit switches with PC pins?


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 17, 2021)

Yeah you can use either


----------



## mistersparkle (Feb 18, 2021)

K Pedals said:


> Yeah you can use either


Thanks. I thought so, based on the size of the holes for the switches relative to the holes for the pots, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 18, 2021)

I have used both types.  The PC pins will fit very loosely in the holes, so make sure you align the switches to the board.  I recommend the method described in https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/basic-workflow-tips-for-building-a-pedalpcb.1165/.
Test fit the switches & pots before soldering because the height of the toggle switch will determine the spacing between the board and enclosure.


----------



## mistersparkle (Feb 18, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I have used both types.  The PC pins will fit very loosely in the holes, so make sure you align the switches to the board.  I recommend the method described in https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/basic-workflow-tips-for-building-a-pedalpcb.1165/.
> Test fit the switches & pots before soldering because the height of the toggle switch will determine the spacing between the board and enclosure.


Thanks for all the info. I'm an experienced builder, having been making my own effects and other custom electronics since the '70s (yes, I'm that old), but I've never used a PedalPCB board before. Having recently retired, I've been building a lot of effects lately in an effort to make some good use out of a mountain of parts I've accumulated during a 45 year career in audio/video electronics engineering. That mountain of parts includes a bunch of toggle switches that are mostly solder lug types, and I just wanted to be sure they would fit the boards I'm interested in before ordering them. If I can ever be of help to you or anyone else out there, please holler.


----------



## peccary (Feb 18, 2021)

mistersparkle said:


> Thanks for all the info. I'm an experienced builder, having been making my own effects and other custom electronics since the '70s (yes, I'm that old), but I've never used a PedalPCB board before. Having recently retired, I've been building a lot of effects lately in an effort to make some good use out of a mountain of parts I've accumulated during a 45 year career in audio/video electronics engineering. That mountain of parts includes a bunch of toggle switches that are mostly solder lug types, and I just wanted to be sure they would fit the boards I'm interested in before ordering them. If I can ever be of help to you or anyone else out there, please holler.


Lots of people here (myself included) are new to this hobby and are learning along the way (we help out when we can!). The advice from the more experienced people on this site has been incredibly helpful, so I do hope that you'll stick around and check in on the board once in a while.

edit to add: love your username and avatar


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 18, 2021)

Apologies for assuming that because you are new around here you were new to building.  Looking forward to seeing your work in the Build Reports forum.


----------



## mistersparkle (Feb 18, 2021)

peccary said:


> Lots of people here (myself included) are new to this hobby and are learning along the way (we help out when we can!). The advice from the more experienced people on this site has been incredibly helpful, so I do hope that you'll stick around and check in on the board once in a while.
> 
> edit to add: love your username and avatar


Thanks! I'll do my best to chime in when I feel I have something relevant to offer. I'm involved with lots of forums, though, covering a wide variety of subjects including guitars, keyboards, recording, British sports cars and many others. And yes, I'm a big Simpsons fan!!


Chuck D. Bones said:


> Apologies for assuming that because you are new around here you were new to building.  Looking forward to seeing your work in the Build Reports forum.


No apologies necessary! I only listed my "resume" to, more or less, introduce myself and offer the benefits of my experience to those who haven't made as many trips around the sun as I have. As stated above, I'll do my best to help out, but being involved in so many different interests means I'm usually late to the table in answering inquiries, getting beaten out by those who are much quicker on the draw.


----------

